# Verdi's - Il Trovatore



## ycbright (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if anyone here could help me out. 

I want to buy a CD of Verdi's 'Il Trovatore' as a Christmas present for my Grandfather. However, I want to make sure it's a good quality performance that he'll enjoy listening to. The only problem is I'm a very incompetent musician (no-exaggeration, we've traced it through four generations on the other side of the family), and wouldn't be able to pick a good performance from a two year olds.

So, the big question, can anyone recommend a really good performance of Verdi's 'Il Trovatore'?

Thanks heaps for your help!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

These two are generally regarded as the best. The Callas recording is in mono and has the (as always) very loud Guiseppe di Stefano in the tenor lead. Both are wonderful, but if I had to choose I'd go for the Price/Domingo/Mehta recording because it's in stereo and I prefer Domingo over di Stefano, but that's just a matter of personal taste. Either one will put a big smile on the face of your grandfather though.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

jhar26 said:


> ...if I had to choose I'd go for the Price/Domingo/Mehta recording because it's in stereo and I prefer Domingo over di Stefano...


What he said.

On _my_ shelf, I also have the Giulini recording- but the better 'live-with-it' choice is Mehta.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Curious to know which one he bought. I have the Price /Domingo set, 
but my favorite so far (of three I own, the other being Chandos sung in English) is this one:


----------

